# should i try flakes?



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

my betta really doesnt want to eat pellets. i tried two different types thinking my original hbh betta bites were to big he wouldnt even aknowledge when i dropped them in. so i got tetra mini betta food and he ate one spit it out and never touched it again. as soon as i drop a dried mysis in the tank he gobbels it up i tried dried blood worm and daphina and he wont touch that either. only the mysis. so i know hes hungry. he only eats once a day. maybe he will eat flakes? is there any type of flake i should get? i looked into the hbh color enhancer flakes. it has good reviews. any others?:betta: (to my other post i had yesterday as soon as i took the ornament skull out of his tank he became much much much more active). thanks guys!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

You can try soaking the pellets before you put them in, I soak a few in a small shotglass of tank water untill they get soggy. sometimes the pellets are too hard and fish cant get them down, I also feed frozen brine shrimp the same way. My betta really loves Broccoli, I just break off a few of the tiny green sprouts and drop them in


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

I got tetra betta flakes he loves them. I'll try pellets when he gets a little bigger


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

great, just remember they do well with a little variety in their diet so try to get him to eat something else also.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

I alternate flakes and mysis . I'll eventually put daphnia blood worm and pellets into the mix if he will ever accept those


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Often fish will only eat what they are used to to start with but with time and a little patience will start to eat other stuff.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Snail is so right. My male betta would spit out just about everything I tried at first. So I followed the advice here and soaked his pellets until they were soft, then offered them. He did eat them then. At least one or two at first. Now he gladly eats 5 or 6 at at time. Some bettas just can't handle any but the smallest of pieces. Some people also crush up the pellets. I sometimes have sardines for lunch, and my betta didn't care for bloodworms, so I smashed the bloodworms with a bit of sardines with a fork, and he gobbled that right up. Did the same with Mysis Shrimp and brine shrimp. They seem to have to develop a "taste" for new foods that they might have not had before. I did read online that it can take 2 weeks for them to accept a new food.


----------

